# AUTO TRAIN



## Rail Freak (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking at the AGR chart it says 10,000 pts. + vehicle surcharge. Is this for coach or sleeper, how is the charge calculated?

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 7, 2010)

The reward for the Auto Train *FOR PEOPLE* is the "regular" cost for a 1 zone award. The 10,000/15,000 that you see on the chart is *ONLY* the extra points needed *FOR THE VEHICLE*! And you would need to redeem points for both the passenger(s) and vehicle. (You can not redeem points for the passenger(s) and pay cash for the vehicle.)


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 7, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> The reward for the Auto Train *FOR PEOPLE* is the "regular" cost for a 1 zone award. The 10,000/15,000 that you see on the chart is *ONLY* the extra points needed *FOR THE VEHICLE*! And you would need to redeem points for both the passenger(s) and vehicle. (You can not redeem points for the passenger(s) and pay cash for the vehicle.)



When paying cash is there a "bucket system" for pax & vehicle?

RF


----------



## Dovecote (Feb 7, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The reward for the Auto Train *FOR PEOPLE* is the "regular" cost for a 1 zone award. The 10,000/15,000 that you see on the chart is *ONLY* the extra points needed *FOR THE VEHICLE*! And you would need to redeem points for both the passenger(s) and vehicle. (You can not redeem points for the passenger(s) and pay cash for the vehicle.)
> ...


Yes there are bucket fares for the Auto Train. I traveled on this train in November and was fortunate to receive the lowest bucket. It was $93 for the rail fare, $169 for an oversized vehicle charge (think it was $161 for a regular auto), and $124 for a roomette.


----------

